# cichlid need help



## muoihoang10 (Jan 25, 2008)

hi everyone i just from a 35g to a 55g and seen than 5 already died anyone know why. help before they all going to died
thank you


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you give more specific information:
What type of chiclid
How many in the tank
Water parameters
How long in the tank 
Etc


----------

